# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Новый проект в инете

## PornBaron

http://kindfremd.com

Развлечения.
Пока не так уж много опций, но ценители найдут много интересного :).

----------


## PornBaron

Обновления.
Добавил много новых галерей.

Прикрутил чат!
Меняю дизайн.

----------


## PornBaron

Сайт развивается. Добавлен раздел видео по запросу.
Все бесплатно.
Высокое качество.

----------


## PornBaron

Организован анонимный доступ ко всем ресурсам сайта!

----------


## PornBaron

Выложил записи некоторых матчей ЧМ мира по хоккею 2007!
kindfremd.com

----------


## vip.life

усьо детство хотео в хокей играть .... да обламалось =) ...

----------


## Astafer

Сочувствую. Тогда смотри по Tv, только уж, если бы действительно хотел, то бы и играл.

----------

